# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  [Sưu tầm] CNC dạng H frame do bạn người tây Âu chế tạo.

## CKD

Do cái hờ đờ đờ của mình báo hết dung lượng, ngồi kiểm tra và del những thứ không dùng đến thì thấy cái này. Do save lại lâu quá nên không nhớ nguồn gốc từ đâu. Chỉ nhớ mang máng là của mấy bạn DIY châu Âu và dự án là *vegyes cnc*
Mình thấy mấy anh bạn này rất chịu khó trong quá trình DIY, ý tưởng vượt qua khó khăn cũng rất hay nên xin đưa lên vài hình ảnh cho anh em tham khảo.
Mình sẽ cố tìm lại link gốc vì trên ấy còn rất rất nhiều.. ý tưởng khác.

Các công đoạn làm gối đở trục trượt.









We thank you for sharing this photo

----------


## CKD

Chế tạo trục trượt. Tại sao không?

----------


## CKD

Lên khung thì thế này..........

----------


## CKD

Thử tải thì thế này

----------


## CKD

Người đẹp và quái vật  :Big Grin:  hay Tác giả & tác phẩm

----------


## CKD

Cân cân chỉnh chỉnh

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD



----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Oopsss

----------


## Nam CNC

Công nhận trong hoàn cảnh khó khăn anh em rất thông minh , đúng chất DIY. Ghiền cái spindle của chú này rồi đó nha

----------


## fucBD

Đúng chất DIY con chà giàu

----------

